# error emerge

## corso

Hola, he tenido varios problemas a la hora de actualizar portage, ya que el pc que tenia con gentoo hacia muchisimo tiempo que no lo actualizaba, los he podido ir solventando como he podido pero ahora me da un error que no tengo ni idea de como solucionarlo, cuando hago emerge lo primero que me da es esto:

Parse Error reading PROVIDE and USE in '/var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4'

Possibly Invalid: 'virtual/x11 opengl? virtual/opengl opengl? virtual/glu virtual/xft'

Exception: Conditional without parenthesis: 'opengl?'

entonces busca el paquete y las dependencias y no lo instala y me da este error:

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

a ver si alguien me puede echar un cable porque estoy muy estancado con este error.

----------

## corso

he intentado actualizar xorg pero no me deja me sigue dando el mismo error, no se si desinstalar la version antigua que tengo y instalar la nueva, hay alguna forma de solucionarlo sin tener que desinstalar?

----------

## sefirotsama

Entiendoe esto:

Algunos de los paqueles mostrados no pueden ser instalados simultaneamente (debes desinstalar alguno, són incompatibles)

Que paquetes intentas emerger???

En todo caso haz "emerge --verbose loquesea"

----------

## corso

bueno el problema era con xorg-x11, he eliminado la instalacion antigua y he instalado la 7.2 , en principio todo ha ido bien pero a la hora de arrancar las x me sale el siguiente error y no me cargan:

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10 i686

Build Date: 27 June 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 28 15:51:34 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) TDFX(0): [dri] tdfx DRI not supported in 32 bpp mode, disabling DRI.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

waiting for X server to shut down

a ver si alguien lo ve mas claro que yo y me lo explica.

hasta luego.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que driver estás intentando cargar para tu placa de video?

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) TDFX(0): [dri] tdfx DRI not supported in 32 bpp mode, disabling DRI.

 

Cambia la linea en /etc/X11/xorg.conf que dice DefaultDepth     32 por DefaultDepth     24

Si puedes, pega el contenido de /etc/X11/xorg.conf en el foro y el contenido de /var/log/xorg.0.log

Salud!

----------

## corso

DefaultDepth ya lo tenia a 24, este es mi /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "flatron 774Ft"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-70

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "voodoo3 3000"

    Driver      "tdfx"

    #VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "voodoo3 3000"

    Monitor     "flatron 774Ft"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

A continuacion va el log:

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10 i686

Current Operating System: Linux central 2.6.10 #10 SMP Wed Feb 23 00:57:58 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 27 June 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 28 19:08:33 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "flatron 774Ft"

(**) |   |-->Device "voodoo3 3000"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/local/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81cc1e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1043,807f rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 1043,80e2 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,8080 rev 50 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,8080 rev 50 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:2: chip 1106,3104 card 1043,8080 rev 51 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1259,2503 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 9004,7178 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 109e,036e card 1461,0002 rev 02 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 109e,0878 card 1461,0002 rev 02 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3147 card 1043,808c rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,808c rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1043,808c rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 121a,0005 card 121a,003a rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xda000000 - 0xdc7fffff (0x2800000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xddf00000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:15:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 2, Mem @ 0xdd000000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 3 rev 1, Mem @ 0xda000000/25, 0xde000000/25, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xddff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xdc800000 - 0xdc800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd8800000 - 0xd8800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd9800000 - 0xd98000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0xddff0000 - 0xddffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xdd000000 - 0xdd000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xdc800000 - 0xdc800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd8800000 - 0xd8800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd9800000 - 0xd98000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0xddff0000 - 0xddffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xdd000000 - 0xdd000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdc800000 - 0xdc800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd8800000 - 0xd8800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd9800000 - 0xd98000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xddff0000 - 0xddffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xdd000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "tdfx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//tdfx_drv.so

(II) Module tdfx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) TDFX: Driver for 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 chipsets: 3dfx Banshee,

        3dfx Voodoo3, 3dfx Voodoo5

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset 3dfx Voodoo3 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdc800000 - 0xdc800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd8800000 - 0xd8800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd9800000 - 0xd98000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xddff0000 - 0xddffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xdd000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdc800000 - 0xdc800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd8800000 - 0xd8800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd9800000 - 0xd98000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xddff0000 - 0xddffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xdd000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [27] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [28] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) TDFX(0): Softbooting the board (through the int10 interface).

(II) TDFX(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) TDFX(0): Softbooting the board succeeded.

(II) TDFX(0): TDFXFindChips: found 1 chip(s)

(**) TDFX(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) TDFX(0): RGB weight 888

(==) TDFX(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(--) TDFX(0): Chipset: "3dfx Voodoo3"

(--) TDFX(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xDE000000

(--) TDFX(0): MMIO registers at addr 0xDA000000

(--) TDFX(0): PIO registers at addr 0xD800

(II) TDFX(0): DRAMINIT1 read 0x40530031, programming 0x40202031 (not Banshee)

(II) TDFX(0): TDFXInitChips: numchips = 1

(II) TDFX(0): TDFXInitChips: cfgbits = 0x00000000, initbits = 0x00000001

(II) TDFX(0): TDFXInitChips: mem0base = 0xda000000, mem1base = 0xde000008

(II) TDFX(0): TDFXInitChips: mem0size = 0x02000000, mem1size = 0x02000000

(II) TDFX(0): TDFXInitChips: mem0bits = 0x00000005, mem1bits = 0x00000050

(II) TDFX(0): TDFXInitChips: cfgbits = 0x00000055

(II) TDFX(0): TDFXInitChips: MMIOAddr[0] = 0xda000000

(II) TDFX(0): TDFXInitChips: LinearAddr[0] = 0xde000008

(--) TDFX(0): VideoRAM: 16384 kByte Mapping 32768 kByte

(==) TDFX(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) TDFX(0): flatron 774Ft: Using hsync range of 30.00-70.00 kHz

(II) TDFX(0): flatron 774Ft: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) TDFX(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) TDFX(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) TDFX(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (I)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.38  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.6 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 246 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) TDFX(0):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(==) TDFX(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(**) TDFX(0): ShowCache Disabled

(**) TDFX(0): video key default 0x1e

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) TDFX(0): initializing int10

(II) TDFX(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) TDFX(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) TDFX(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) TDFX(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) TDFX(0): VESA VBE OEM: 3dfx Interactive, Inc.

(II) TDFX(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 2.1

(II) TDFX(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: 3dfx Interactive, Inc.

(II) TDFX(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Voodoo3 3000

(II) TDFX(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 210-0364-00X

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) TDFX(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) TDFX(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) TDFX(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 8 sec.

(II) TDFX(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(II) TDFX(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 42db  Serial#: 0

(II) TDFX(0): Year: 2001  Week: 0

(II) TDFX(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) TDFX(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) TDFX(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) TDFX(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 31  vert.: 23

(II) TDFX(0): Gamma: 2.85

(II) TDFX(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) TDFX(0): redX: 0.631 redY: 0.328   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.600

(II) TDFX(0): blueX: 0.144 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.282 whiteY: 0.298

(II) TDFX(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) TDFX(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) TDFX(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) TDFX(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) TDFX(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) TDFX(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) TDFX(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 75  vid: 20273

(II) TDFX(0): #1: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) TDFX(0): #2: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) TDFX(0): #3: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) TDFX(0): #4: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) TDFX(0): #5: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) TDFX(0): #6: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) TDFX(0): #7: hsize: 832  vsize 624  refresh: 75  vid: 20297

(II) TDFX(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) TDFX(0): clock: 36.0 MHz   Image Size:  310 x 230 mm

(II) TDFX(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 696  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) TDFX(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0

(II) TDFX(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) TDFX(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  310 x 230 mm

(II) TDFX(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) TDFX(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) TDFX(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 70 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz

(II) TDFX(0): Monitor name: FLATRON 774FT

(II) TDFX(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 10

(II) TDFX(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) TDFX(0):   00ffffffffffff001e6ddb4200000000

(II) TDFX(0):   000b0101081f17b9e88ac5a1544b9924

(II) TDFX(0):   12484cfffe80314f3159454f4559614f

(II) TDFX(0):   61598180494f100e80c020e01d103838

(II) TDFX(0):   130036e610000018302a009851002a40

(II) TDFX(0):   3070130036e61000001e000000fd0032

(II) TDFX(0):   a01e460b000a202020202020000000fc

(II) TDFX(0):   00464c4154524f4e2037373446540a48

(II) TDFX(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) TDFX(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) TDFX(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 738 846 900  400 421 423 449 -hsync -vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.75  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 504 -hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   35.00  640 664 728 816  480 483 487 507 -hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.00  800 840 920 1040  600 603 607 629 -hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.75  800 848 928 1056  600 603 607 633 -hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1024x768"   82.00  1024 1088 1192 1360  768 771 775 805 -hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1096 1200 1376  768 771 775 809 -hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "832x624"   53.25  832 880 960 1088  624 627 631 654 -hsync +vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(II) TDFX(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdc800000 - 0xdc800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd8800000 - 0xd8800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd90000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd9800000 - 0xd98000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xddff0000 - 0xddffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xdd000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [18] 0  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [30] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprD)

        [31] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprD)

(==) TDFX(0): Removed MMIO write-combining range (0xde000000,0x1000000)

(==) TDFX(0): Write-combining range (0xde000000,0x2000000)

(II) TDFX(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0xd500

(II) TDFX(0): Changing back offset from 0x009ff000 to 0x009fe000

(II) TDFX(0): Textures Memory 5.42 MB

(II) TDFX(0): Cursor Offset: [0x00000000,0x00001000)

(II) TDFX(0): Fifo Offset: [0x00001000, 0x00041000)

(II) TDFX(0): Front Buffer Offset: [0x00041000, 0x00493000)

(II) TDFX(0): Texture Offset: [0x00493000, 0x009FE000)

(II) TDFX(0): BackOffset: [0x009FE000, 0x00CFE000)

(II) TDFX(0): DepthOffset: [0x00CFF000, 0x00FFF000)

(II) TDFX(0): Minimum 338, Maximum 1279 lines of offscreen memory available

(EE) TDFX(0): [dri] tdfx DRI not supported in 32 bpp mode, disabling DRI.

(II) TDFX(0): [dri] To use DRI, invoke the server using 16 bpp

        (-depth 15 or -depth 16).

(II) TDFX(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Driver provided NonTEGlyphRenderer replacement

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                10 256x256 slots

(==) TDFX(0): Backing store disabled

(==) TDFX(0): Silken mouse enabled

(WW) TDFX(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "es"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

mmm... le acabo de dar una mirada muy por arriba a lo que pegaste y la verdad no veo donde puede estar el problema.

Cambia el driver de la placa de video por vesa de forma que la línea Driver "tdfx" diga Driver "vesa" y trata de hacer correr startx a continuación, a ver cuales son los resultados.

Esta prueba es para ver si el problema es realmente el driver. De todas formas, hay muchas cosas que no veo bien en general pero que no son impedimento para que xorg corra, empezando por DRI, sería una de las primeras cosas que habría que poner a andar a continuación del driver de tu legendaria voodoo 3 3000 que tan buenos recuerdos me trae.

Salud!

***EDITO***

Está DRI activado en el kernel?

----------

## Cereza

Me estoy repitiendo un montón  :Razz:  pero para usar el driver Vesa no olvides instalarlo;

```
emerge xf86-video-vesa
```

Suerte.

----------

## corso

Hola, he hecho lo que me habeis dicho he puesto el driver como vesa, y nada sigue fallando, esta es la salida que me da:

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10 i686

Current Operating System: Linux central 2.6.10 #10 SMP Wed Feb 23 00:57:58 CET 2                              005 i686

Build Date: 27 June 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun 29 15:40:18 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" ref                              count is 2, should be 1; fixing.

por cierto si que tengo activado DRI en el kernel, a ver que solucion me dais ahora.

----------

## Cereza

Eso parece correcto la verdad... no hay errores ahí que impidan iniciar X, al menos que yo sepa ¿tal vez hay algo podrido en tu home? intenta lanzar X como root a ver si funciona (o con otro usuario distinto, preferiblemente nuevo con un home vacío).

----------

## corso

Que va no funciona, la salida que os he puesto es la que me da con el root, y con otro usuario tampoco me carga.

----------

## i92guboj

Si esa es toda la selida, xorg anda. 

Es hora de mirar la configuración de tu WM o Desktop.

Si inicias desde la línea de comandos con startx, mira el contenido

de tu ~/.xinitrc para que sepamos cual es tu wm. Pruebaa cambiarlo

por cualquier otra cosa (twm vale para probar). Y mira a ver si arranca.

----------

## corso

Hola de nuevo, bueno despues del follon que tenia con la historia de actualizar, pase de todo y empece de nuevo, volviendo a instalar nuevamente gentoo, el caso es que lo instalo y bien, el problema viene nuevamente con la historia del xorg, cuando arranco me vuelve a petar, me da este error:

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.11870

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #4 SMP Sat Jul 7 00:0

1:58 Local time zone must be set--see zic m i686

Build Date: 06 July 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul  7 01:25:36 2007

(==) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

(EE) TDFX(0): [dri] tdfx DRI not supported in 32 bpp mode, disabling DRI.

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

        No such file or directory.

(EE) Mouse1: cannot open input device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse1"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

el caso es que sigo con el problema de la tarjeta grafica y ahora parece que se añade un problema con el raton no?, en el kernel tengo activado DRI y el driver de la tarjeta como modulo, he instalado xf86-video-tdfx y nada no funciona y el tema del raton lo tengo exactamente como lo tenia antes en xorg.conf funcionando. Pongo tambien mi xorg.conf:

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath	"/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"es"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"	# IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "flatron"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-70

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "voodoo3 3000"

    Driver      "tdfx"

    #VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "voodoo3 3000"

    Monitor     "flatron"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1600 1280

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

        Virtual     1152 900

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

bueno espero me podais ayudar y poder arrancar las x, muchas gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si, parece ser que el servidor X no arranca por algun inconveniente con el mouse.

Asegurate de tener instalado x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

Si está instalado pero no funciona, en esta línea:

```
Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
```

Probá reemplazarla con

```
 Option      "Protocol" "Auto"
```

Si no funciona, como root:

```

rm /etc/udev/rules.d/*

emerge udev

/etc/init.d/udev restart

```

Todo eso siempre asumiendo que tu mouse es PS2, cierto?

Salud!

----------

## corso

Nada sigue igual, he probado lo que me has dicho y no funciona y si mi raton es ps2, a ver si puedo hacer algo mas.

----------

## corso

Sigo igual, venga a ver si alguien se anima a darme una solucion o por lo menos una idea, gracias.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *corso wrote:*   

> Sigo igual, venga a ver si alguien se anima a darme una solucion o por lo menos una idea, gracias.

  Yo que tu me iria por lo más sano, primero que nada ver si el driver de la tarjeta de video esta echo y cargado. ¿Entendiste eso?, ¿Sabes cual es tu tarjeta de video?, ¿Emergiste tu driver? si a todas las anteriores tu respuesta es sí entonces te aconsejo un X -configure que te da un xorg.conf.new en el home de root y alli solo haces pequeños ajustes como el device correcot del mouse y alguna otra pequeñez que de seguro no afectaran de gran manera el inicio de las X.

----------

